# My cory cat has lost its entire mouth!



## dan3345 (Jan 27, 2010)

One of my peppered cories is missing all of its barbels and its upper lip. This is revealing its entire mouth which it now cannot shut. All my other cories are fine. The tankmates could not have done this.. I never notice my fish even realize the cories are there. There is a bloody ring around where the mouth and barbels used to be. The fish can't swim very well. I first noticed him because he wasn't swimming on the bottom. He will swim straight then stop, then sort of drift up and backwards. I think what happened is he developed a swim bladder problem and then maybe drifted into the filter intake.... My gravel is really smooth so I dont think thats the problem.

Anyone ever have this happen before? How should I treat the fish the cannot eat?


----------



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

Barbell infection maybe? Check your water and see if your nitrites (or Nitrates, I can't remember wich is worse, lol). I would euthinize it-no animal deserves to suffer like that. For all you know, it could be in horrible pain. research barbell infection in corys. I'm 100% sure that is what it is. Post a pic though so we can get a better idea about what is happenening...

Sorry about you fishie


----------



## dan3345 (Jan 27, 2010)

I looked up barbel infection, and I think it sounds right.. I don't understand though, this came on so fast. Literally overnight! And how come none of my other cories seem affected? I have six in total, and the rest seem fine.


----------



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

hmm...That is REALLY odd. Did you check the water? I would do a 25-50% water change even if the water seems fine. Get rid of the infected cory  Just get a small container of ice water with rubbing alcahol (I suck at spelling...) and put him in. Make sure the mixture is FREEZING cold so it won't die slowly. You probably already know how to cull fish though. 

Good luck!


----------



## dan3345 (Jan 27, 2010)

chocolatecrunch said:


> hmm...That is REALLY odd. Did you check the water? I would do a 25-50% water change even if the water seems fine. Get rid of the infected cory  Just get a small container of ice water with rubbing alcahol (I suck at spelling...) and put him in. Make sure the mixture is FREEZING cold so it won't die slowly. You probably already know how to cull fish though.
> 
> Good luck!


I have never culled any fish before.. And honestly I dont think i have the heart to. But I will leave him in his quarantine with some meds, and if he dies, he dies..


----------



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

dan3345 said:


> I have never culled any fish before.. And honestly I dont think i have the heart to. But I will leave him in his quarantine with some meds, and if he dies, he dies..


Yea, I could never do it either. I love animals and even letting something like a fish go is horrible for us animal lovers  Anyway, the best thing to do is try to help him survive and do the best you can for it. But once you see that it really isn't moving but is still breathing-and you can tell it is suffering-I would put it down. It's really hard but it's your choice 

Good luck and tell the cory cat I said to get better


----------

